# NFL Draft



## ohio_eric (Apr 8, 2008)

Does anyone else follow this? I get pretty obsessed.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Apr 8, 2008)

I am following it. Who do you think will go first?? I think if he stays in long enough that Oakland will take Darren Mcfadden. I have no idea who the Dolphins will take though. They need people to fill every position


----------



## ohio_eric (Apr 8, 2008)

Matt Ryan. Quarterbacks are hard to find and he's the best in the class. D lineman aren't franchise builders and McFadden may be a bit overrated. Or trade the pick for a bunch of picks.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Apr 8, 2008)

Mcfadden overrated?? Are you kidding me?? I have seen him play in real life and he is a man among boys. He single handedly won some games for Arkansas this year. I think ole Matt Ryan may be the overrated one.


----------



## ohio_eric (Apr 8, 2008)

McFadden played in a spread offense that accentuated his talents. I'm not sold he's a line up and play smashmouth football kind of back.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Apr 8, 2008)

Arkansas doesn't have an offense. lol. He and Felix Jones were the offense.


----------



## YYZ2112 (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm really hoping the Bears can pick up a QB with an ounce of talent.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Apr 8, 2008)

What pick do they have??


----------



## ohio_eric (Apr 8, 2008)

You have a point. 

Personally if I was GM I'd do what the Browns are doing and trade for players. This draft lacks a real slam dunk of a prospect.


----------



## ohio_eric (Apr 8, 2008)

The Bears are #14.


----------



## YYZ2112 (Apr 8, 2008)

I have no idea. I'm hoping they have a fairly high pick given the fact that their record sucked last year. 

Know the Bears though, their pick might have been part of a trade or something.


----------



## YYZ2112 (Apr 8, 2008)

ohio_eric said:


> The Bears are #14.



Oh... thanks. Well that kind of sucks.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Apr 8, 2008)

Colt Brennen maybe? I think he is better than he has been given credit for. Hawaii just didn't have enough support to win the sugar bowl against a really tough SEC opponent in Georgia. I think he could do well at the next level though.


----------



## ohio_eric (Apr 8, 2008)

If the Bears draft Colt Brennan in the first half of the first round their entire front office should be shot.  College spread offense quarterbacks always fail in the NFL.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Apr 8, 2008)

He didn't play in the spread at Colorado. I think he will be good. Look at Phillip Rivers. He played in the spread at NC State.


----------



## ohio_eric (Apr 8, 2008)

No he won't....trust me.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Apr 8, 2008)

I still think you are wrong. Plus there isn't much else to choose from. Unless someone wants the Matt Damon look alike from LSU.


----------



## YYZ2112 (Apr 8, 2008)

I just want a QB for the Bears who can get the job done. The window to winning a Super Bowl is closing fast for this team and we need a QB badly! I was hoping McNabb would be a Bear by now but that's not happening I guess. 

I don't follow college ball close enough to know who's out there or who would fit this team.


----------



## ohio_eric (Apr 8, 2008)

Well a quick fix QB is easier to get in free agency or by trading.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Apr 8, 2008)

Ole Grossman's stock has run out. Damn, I hate if for him or maybe I don't


----------



## Popsyche (Apr 8, 2008)

I-G-G-L-E-S! Iggles!

We have something like 11 draft picks and a probowl corner to trade, so look for the EEE-girls to move up(and HOPEFULLY get a stud WR) 

Also, hands off our Dunny!


----------



## YYZ2112 (Apr 8, 2008)

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Ole Grossman's stock has run out. Damn, I hate if for him or maybe I don't



Definitely! I won't say he didn't have some good games here but when he was bad he was BAD and I can't really see him ever getting back to where he was in 06.


----------



## Rick (Apr 8, 2008)

I always pick up the Sporting News NFL Draft preview magazine then read the hell out of it.


----------



## ohio_eric (Apr 8, 2008)

Honestly since Street & Smith's bought The Sporting News their draft preview is lousy. I used to really like it. Pro Football Weekly's is far better.


----------



## ohio_eric (Apr 10, 2008)

This is interesting. 

ESPN - Reports: Dolphins negotiating with possible No. 1 pick Long - NFL


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Apr 25, 2008)

Tomorrow is Draft day!!!  Um.....I must add....GO TITANS!! hehe.


----------



## Popsyche (Apr 25, 2008)

What crazy stoopid pix will Da Iggles make tomorrow!


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Apr 25, 2008)

The projection in front of my says OT Jeff Otah from Pitt.

EDIT: That was an old one. I now have no idea.


----------



## Popsyche (Apr 25, 2008)

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> The projection in front of my says OT Jeff Otah from Pitt.



Oh Joy! Another lineman! We NEED a wide receiver that's faster than a DMV worker.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Apr 25, 2008)

Trying to find my recent copy. OK. My other has them taking Dominique Rodgers-Cromartie for Tenn. St. He is a CB.


----------



## ohio_eric (Apr 25, 2008)

I saw one guy saying the Eagles were going to get DeSean Jackson from Cal. He's a great kick returner and open field runner BUT he weighs about 170 soaking wet.


----------



## Popsyche (Apr 25, 2008)

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Trying to find my recent copy. OK. My other has them taking Dominique Rodgers-Cromartie for Tenn. St. He is a CB.



Let's see.... they just signed the premier free agent corner, and they have to get rid of a pro-bowl corner to keep him... sounds like we need another corner!


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Apr 25, 2008)

DeSean Jackson will snap in half the second a DB hits him at that weight.



Popsyche said:


> Let's see.... they just signed the premier free agent corner, and they have to get rid of a pro-bowl corner to keep him... sounds like we need another corner!



Well that is just a projection.  Who knows? Almost every projection I have seen varries when you get further into the draft.


----------



## B Lopez (Apr 25, 2008)

Here's to hoping a former teammate of mine gets drafted.


----------



## ohio_eric (Apr 30, 2008)

Did your buddy get drafted B?


----------



## B Lopez (Apr 30, 2008)

Nope.

He'll be in camp though


----------



## ohio_eric (Apr 30, 2008)

Which camp?


----------



## B Lopez (Apr 30, 2008)

My guess would be 9ers.


----------



## Blexican (May 3, 2008)

Why would the Steelers draft a running back in the 1st round if Willie Parker seems to be doing ok? Makes no sense to me. Here's the dude we drafted:

Rashard Mendenhall


----------



## ohio_eric (May 3, 2008)

One you can never have enough good running backs.

Two if I remember correctly Willie Parker blew his knee out last year.

Three it might have come down to the Steelers simply drafting the best available player.


----------

